# What would you do?



## rescuejew (May 22, 2005)

Ok HELP!  I need feedback from all of you wonderful people...based on your varying experiences, it could help me map out my next few steps.

This is going to be a long one so bear with me...

I started in Durham in 2002.  I work with a guy who is black and apparently doesnt like Jews too much (I are one) and had made some pretty racist comments to me in the past.  I never said anything because I was the FNG and I didnt think it was appropriate.  This guy is quick to make EVERYTHING into a black/white issue and he knows that I dont tolerate his BS, so we agree to not speak unless its important.

Recently I got sick on the job, I had an anaphylactic reaction to some unknown agent while on a t50.  I had some significant resp diff with stridor, a full-body rash and facial swelling.  We had a student with us and my partner immediately initiated 0.5 of SC Epi.  My assistant supervisor responded code 3 to our location (this assistant supervisor being the a$$hole I was previously discussing)  When he arrived on scene, I was just getting 50mg of IV benadryl through a 16 gauge and being hooked up to the monitor and the O's.  I was tachy at 170 (my resting rate is 80), BP of 170/90 (normal is 90/60)and tachypneic at 30-40.  I was manic and hyped up from the Epi and really did not want to be transported.  Eventually, they convinced me to go and as we get ready I see my partner talking to the senior medic.  My partner was asking the senior medic to drive so he could ride in the back with me because after all of the ALS and 2 meds, he felt he needed to be in the back with me.  Now this guy, who has had it out for me since I started says: " nah, you drive, I'll follow behind in the QRV and the student can ride in the back with Ginny."  So I got to go to the hospital with all the ALS in place with a student from another county, who has no certification other than an EMT-B.  I d/c'd all interventions in place while enroute except for the IV because I was stoned and had decided that I would not under any circumstances be taken in to the hospital on the stretcher.  

Suffice it to say I made a complaint.  This complaint was given to the ALS coordinator and he sent it off to the state office of EMS.  I have it on good authority that it will be kicked back to the local level.  Either way, I made this complaint April 19th and have heard nothing.  I still have to work with this guy, FOR this guy and have to worry about him backing me up when the sh*t hits the fan.  I'm tired of the "good-ole-boy" system, where this man can make this a black/white issue and not get any discinplinary action.  I have already spoken to an attorney, but am not sure I want to file suit.  Do you guys think I did the right thing?  What would you do now if you were in my position?  I am so stressed, and I need some help.
Thanks, 
GIN


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

Ok. I've been in a "not quite as bad" situation. You are between a rock and a hard place. The best that can happen is that you start a job hunt, and hope that your superviser gets off your a** until you leave. I doubt this is an environment you want to continue working in, and that the "good ol' boy system" will change. You will become a paraiah and have difficutly finding partners. Best you can hope for is to get out of the situation.

Sorry.

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

Plain and simple, you should push for disciplinary action at the very least for this supervisor.  If this was NY, and I'm sure it's the same in NC, he broke state law through ABANDONMENT of a patient, regardless of the fact that you work for him, at that point you were his patient and he abandoned you, with ALS interventions in place, into the care of a lesser EMT (of course no offense to the student, but if I left ALS interventions with a BLS provider not only could I hear the "rip" of my card getting shredded, but also the "clank" as the prison cell doors slammed shut behind me).

Definitely stand up for yourself, and if the Company won't help you, leave, and then sue them.    I'm usually not an advocate of lawsuits, but if they don't support you and if they try to cover this up, then you are definitely entitled to do so.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 22, 2005)

No question here.....whatever happens you can not (and should not) continue working for this organization.

Sue his *** and make sure you include all the background racist comments and history.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 22 2005, 07:09 AM
> * Plain and simple, you should push for disciplinary action at the very least for this supervisor.  If this was NY, and I'm sure it's the same in NC, he broke state law through ABANDONMENT of a patient, regardless of the fact that you work for him, at that point you were his patient and he abandoned you, with ALS interventions in place, into the care of a lesser EMT (of course no offense to the student, but if I left ALS interventions with a BLS provider not only could I hear the "rip" of my card getting shredded, but also the "clank" as the prison cell doors slammed shut behind me).
> 
> Definitely stand up for yourself, and if the Company won't help you, leave, and then sue them.    I'm usually not an advocate of lawsuits, but if they don't support you and if they try to cover this up, then you are definitely entitled to do so. *


 I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 22 2005, 10:09 AM
> * Plain and simple, you should push for disciplinary action at the very least for this supervisor.  If this was NY, and I'm sure it's the same in NC, he broke state law through ABANDONMENT of a patient, regardless of the fact that you work for him, at that point you were his patient and he abandoned you, with ALS interventions in place, into the care of a lesser EMT (of course no offense to the student, but if I left ALS interventions with a BLS provider not only could I hear the "rip" of my card getting shredded, but also the "clank" as the prison cell doors slammed shut behind me).
> 
> Definitely stand up for yourself, and if the Company won't help you, leave, and then sue them.    I'm usually not an advocate of lawsuits, but if they don't support you and if they try to cover this up, then you are definitely entitled to do so. *


 Nice someone else was able to say this better than me...


Jon


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 22, 2005)

I say you sue his anti-Semitic *** and take everything he owns, has owned, and/or has ever thought about owning.  Also sue the company, then you can have the pleasure of firing him.


----------



## rescuejew (May 22, 2005)

I do know what my legal options are, and I have no problems with the line medics, they seem to support me because they're all tired off his scrutiny as well.  I have definitely thought about suing him.  The problem is this, I'm a tenderhearted peron, although I come off like a hard ***, I grew up in this system, I live here, and should I quit right now, I would be forfeiting my right to continue in my paramedic class (which is paid for by my employer).  I have to finish that (January), and give them a year of service before I can leave.  

I'm at that point where I hate to go to work, because I now have to watch my P's and Q's 100% of the time when I used to be excited about coming here and working.  I'm just at a loss.  I refuse to let this motherf***er walk all over me and Im not going to damage my career to get out from under him.  Its been a month...perhaps I should go to the ALS coordinator and see whats going on with the whole thing?  I know "Hostile Work Environment" is also an option.  I tend to over analyze but its good to see that medics in other states have similar laws.  It is most definitely illegal to abandon here, I dont why this jerk still has his job...sigh


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

There aren't any other supervisors you could work for?  They should immediately transfer you within the company if that option exists.


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 22 2005, 07:41 PM
> * There aren't any other supervisors you could work for?  They should immediately transfer you within the company if that option exists. *


 Maybe a different platoon or shift?


----------



## Luno (May 23, 2005)

Document, document, document, document, if you say hello to him, write it down, his response and the time.  Start writing a history of all your encounters with him, don't trust your memory, make it a written record.  That is what is going to make a difference, every racial slur, every time he makes it a black/white issue, every comment about your being jewish, or about jews.  Start organizing everyone who has been the victim of thier racial comment, and get statements from them.


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

Luno has it right!

Let me tell you a story:

I was a Paramedic Lieutenant (Actually the Executive Officer of a Command) and I was called to the scene where two paramedics were disagreeing. In terms of seniority I was right in the middle of the two. The senior paramedic wanted to do the right thing and transport the patient to the hospital of her choice, and contacted Telemetry, who gave their approval. The junior medic, vehemently against doing anything extra for anyone, including anything that would include overtime refused to do the transport. I arrived...got the story, and ordered the junior medic to do the transport. He refused a direct order and wanted to abandon the patient. I had to lift him from duty right then and there. I wound up driving the ambulance to the hospital. I sent the junior medic back to the command in my suburban.

Long story short, this guy...with a sheet as long as my arm gets off on a technicality and keeps his cert.

Moral of the story: Do not rely upon anyone else to do the right thing by you! If things are this sour in your company right now, they probably will only get worse. I say EJECT, EJECT, EJECT! If you say so much as 'huh'. you will be talking to yourself!

Pull the plug, sic a lawyer on them and enjoy this job elsewhere!


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jul 13, 2005)

Be weary of the lawsuit, unless you plan on leaving the area for employment, word will travel fast, and though it is illegal, during the hiring process, this will be taken into account. Dont get yourself blackballed in the profession over an ignorant person. Push the disciplinary action as far as you can without becoming a thorn in the states side. Look up the actual legal statutes in your states compiled statutes regarding the complaint process, if it anything like in Illinois, you have alot of say in the process, if you follow the guidelines, no matter what your supervisors or ems coordinator tells you.

Let me give you an example of how to defietly become a thorn in the sates side:

At my service there was a multi vehicle MVA which required all three of our rigs. The last rig was staffed on a first come first served basis. An EMT-B showed up and got in the drivers seat, acknowleging the page, followed shortly after by an Intermediate (we are ILS) who hates him. (note, she was in uniform, displaying the star of life). She refused to get into the ambulance with him, and went into the other room to call for another EMT to go with her ( not him).

Well, he filed a complaint with the state, as our service has a history of bothcing all things handled internally. 

Per state stautes, she had in fact been activated, and was in breach of duty by refusing to go, by rights her lisence should be yanked. (In Illinois, we are lisenced under IDPH like MDs and RNs, not certified)

Well, rather than letting the state handle this, and from what I understand, the did initially intend to come down with disciplinary actions against her, he decided to continually pester the regional coordinator. He called him almost daily and physically showed up in his office at least once a week.

Well, this pissed the state off, and you want to know what happened? rather than punishing her, our service was required to attend a mandatory professionalism class, which was offered twice so they could attend seperate classes, and it suited the various schedules of the staff. The irony--she never showed for either class, is still liscenced, still employed, and he is despised by the state officials.

So be careful how far you push the issue, and follow the set guidelines to a T.


----------



## Summit (Jul 13, 2005)

rescuejew,

How did this pan out?


----------



## asys007 (Aug 1, 2005)

That type of treatment is 100% unacceptable...

Not only did he abandon you as a partner, you were his PATIENT. Since when do we let personal grudges interfere with the way we deal with patients? (Sorry, I must have missed that memo...)

Sue their miserable asses...and that guy should definitely be disciplined by the state/regional ems council. His actions constitute abandonment and neglect, not to mention that it's just not cool to screw your partner like that (like them or not)


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2005)

Rescue, how did it go? I'd (we'd)  love to hear an update, I hope things got better for you!


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 14, 2005)

I guess, see the other post where I tell you all how important you are to me and how much Ive missed you     I think the update is in there....


----------

